# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Feature-Video mit Rückblick auf alle Filme



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Dezember 2019)

*Star Wars: Episode 9 - Feature-Video mit Rückblick auf alle Filme*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Feature-Video mit Rückblick auf alle Filme* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Feature-Video mit Rückblick auf alle Filme*


----------



## Do Berek (1. Dezember 2019)

*Star Wars: Episode 9 - Feature-Video mit Rückblick auf alle Filme*

Wie der Kinotrailer, Hauptsache Emotionen für die alten Filme abgreifen...Disney halt...
Hab mir die alten Teile als Despecialized HD-Kinofassung gesaved, da hab ich den alten Zauber den der Neue Kram nie bieten kann...


----------



## sandworm (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Feature-Video mit Rückblick auf alle Filme*

Die Messlatte hängt bei diesem/er Schmierentheater, Schmierentragödie bzw. Schmierenkomödie momentan so unterirdisch tief, das man wohl annehmen könnte, das es nur noch besser werden kann.
Aber seit euch da nicht so sicher. Denn wenn einem die Sequels bis jetzt eines gelehrt haben, dann ist es dies, das Disney (Das Medienimperium) jederzeit in der Lage ist das unmögliche möglich zu machen.

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, das falls der Imperator wirklich einen Gastauftritt bekommt, dieser depressionsbedingt selbstmord begehen wird, weil er vermutlich selbst nicht wusste mit wem er sich anlegt bzw. auf was er sich da einlässt.
Was ich mir auch noch gut vorstellen kann, ist das es einen Gastauftritt von ET geben könnte. Was für ein episches Bild wenn am Ende Mary Sue zusammen mit Mary Poppins und ET auf ihren Fahrrädern bzw. Schirmen  den Sterenen entgegen schweben würden um dann als Machtgeister zurück zu kehren.
Aber am Ende wird es wohl noch viel schlimmer als gedacht. Denn eins ist sicher, mit Disney geht schlimmer immer.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Episode 9 - Feature-Video mit Rückblick auf alle Filme*

Ich freue mich schon auf den 9. Teil, die ersten 6 Teile waren immer noch die besten und besonders die ersten 3 Teile. Der 7 war für mich kein echtes SW mehr und den 8. habe ich noch nicht geschaut aber von dem was ich gehört habe soll er nicht so gut sein.


----------

